# Top Number Keys Wont Work... Except for 5 and 6



## IvyWinter (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey everyone... I'm kind of stuck trying to figure out how just last night my keyboard was working fine. Then today, i go on my computer and cannot use any of the top number keys except for 5 and 6. So therefore i can't use any of those symbols or punctuation either. I CAN put num lock on and use the right side number pad... but still have no way to get my symbols to work.

The weird thing is, its all of the numbers BUt 5 and 6. They work just fine. Also, they symbols past zero work fine as well. I tried all other keys and they are fine. its just 1 to 4 and 7 to 0 across the top that do nothing.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

It could be caused by a windows update, go to device manager and uninstall the keyboard driver and then restart the computer. That may fix your issue.
If not a system restore might.
And finally try a different keyboard to determine if the keyboard is broken.


----------



## kisezr00k (Oct 14, 2008)

I had a similar issue with keyboards, some of the keys were not working.

I tried a different keyboard by the same maker, but the same problem.

I used a usb to PS2 adapter, and when I change the adapter to a new one - it worked fine - so the problem for me was the ps/2 adapter.


----------

